# angelschein machen in s-h ?



## alberto (9. März 2004)

moin , mich würde mal interessieren wo man in der umgebung von kaltenkirchen (nördlich von Hamburg) seine  fischereiprüfung ablegen kann ?
zum kutterangeln brauchte ich sie ja net .. wegen der 3 meilen zone aber will auch mal einen see gehen !
kann mir einer helfen!


----------



## Caprifischer (9. März 2004)

hm, also ich hab meine in leezen (7 km hinter segeberg) gemacht. d.h. die erste hab ich da versucht und die nachprüfug selber hab ich in Kaltenkirchen im Bürgerhaus gemacht. aber das ging auch von der fhs leezen aus. ich würd einfach mal bei moritz oder so nachfragen, die wissen das ja meistens


----------



## boernie87 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelschein machen in s-h ?*

hallo, komme aus stuttgart ursprünglich und möchte jetzt meinen angelschein in kiel machen, wo muss man sich denn zu einem lehrgang anmelden, und was kostet das ungefähr, bin um jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Brummel (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelschein machen in s-h ?*

Hallo boerni87,

Rathäuser sind immer gute Anlaufstellen um Antworten auf solche Fragen zu bekommen, normalerweise ist dafür die Untere Fischereibehörde (gibts aber in SW wohl nicht) zuständig, aber im Rathaus wird man Dir sicher sagen können wie die Anmeldung usw. ablaufen soll.
Vielleicht hilft die oben verlinkte Stelle schonmal bißchen ein weiter:m.

Gruß Torsten |wavey:


----------



## Hardyfan (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelschein machen in s-h ?*

Hallo,

am 25.10.2011 fängt in Kiel ein Lehrgang an, siehe hier:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/fischereischeinlehrgang/kiel

Ob noch ein Platz frei ist sowie die Kosten erfährst Du unter den angegebenen Telefonnummern.


----------

